# Cpo and shrimp?



## bigduke45123 (Dec 26, 2008)

I have really been looking at cpos lately but can't seem to find if they are safe with shrimp or not? If anyone has kept them together or has any experience please let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I used to keep them with shrimp and I don't think there was ever a problem with them. The CPOs are way too slow at getting the shrimp, but once in a while they may be able to catch one or two.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

bigduke45123 said:


> I have really been looking at cpos lately but can't seem to find if they are safe with shrimp or not? If anyone has kept them together or has any experience please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


I always read not to keep them together but these were not reputable sources. I attempted to keep my CPO with guppies once and they all had shredded fins due to constant attacks by the crays.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

depends on the personality of your CPO...many keep them together...but I was not so lucky...mine ate my shrimps....I sent him to PC1 and he started eating his shrimps...mine also ate an oto


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

In my experience, the large females are hungry almost all the time, males are more territorial. So if you have broken lines of sight, and feed adequately, they'll leave your shrimp pretty much alone. However, if it's an iwagumi or similar flat-planed setup with no line of sight breaks, they'll charge everything because they can't feel safe. I have a 10 gallon tank with 20 or so CPO in it right now, and they rarely attack eachother (which is actually the real problem).


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> depends on the personality of your CPO...many keep them together...but I was not so lucky...mine ate my shrimps....I sent him to PC1 and he started eating his shrimps...mine also ate an oto


Haha shrimpnmoss, you crack me up! Bet he wishes he gave you negative feedback


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Haha shrimpnmoss, you crack me up! Bet he wishes he gave you negative feedback



naw I told him before hand...lol,,,


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

i keep yellows with my cpo's and they are fine. i make sure the tanks are HEAVILY planted and have piles of rocks and wood to provide caves for them. they tend to do more damage to each other when breeding as the males can get pretty aggresive towards females. i try to remove excess males and that seems to help. never seen them eating any yellow shrimp, though i wouldnt doubt it if they caught one occasionally. just feed well and that keeps them passive for the most part. i use the same setup with white clarkii's and snowball shrimp. just feed well and overfiltrate the tank to account for the feedings, and the fact that crays are pigs.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

CPOs will take a shrimp from time to time. The key is to introduce CPOs into a tank with an established and breeding shrimp population. Then it won't matter if they snag a shrimp once in a while. I have had great success with Fire Red Shrimps and CPOs together.

I would not add a small quantity of shrimp to a CPO tank, or add the CPOs and shrimp to a new tank together.


----------

